# Anderson window cranks



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

These wear out. Replace the mechanism and lubricate it a few times a year. Big box stores have them in stock around here.


----------



## pmarc (Sep 3, 2010)

I see no wear out. There's nothing to them. A screw and a gear. If it works in one direction why not the other?

The screw and gear both have extremely deep threads. So they mesh ok. 

I'm afraid new ones will only duplicate the problem cause I can not see the difference..???


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

pmarc said:


> I see no wear out. There's nothing to them. A screw and a gear. If it works in one direction why not the other?
> 
> The screw and gear both have extremely deep threads. So they mesh ok.
> 
> I'm afraid new ones will only duplicate the problem cause I can not see the difference..???


The piece that holds the gear in place is gone, so it unscrews. If you want to play with it, knock yourself out. Or spend $30.00 and resolve the situation.
If you want to "see" the difference. Open one that functions properly and compare them.
If you still can't "see" the difference, keep posting until you're blue in the face., because that's so functional.


----------



## pmarc (Sep 3, 2010)

*ok*

thanx.

re: "The piece that holds the gear in place is gone"

Is that the gear (screw, actually) on the handle or the fixed gear in the sill?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

pmarc said:


> thanx.
> 
> re: "The piece that holds the gear in place is gone"
> 
> Is that the gear (screw, actually) on the handle or the fixed gear in the sill?


Compare one that functions to the one that doesn't function. The difference is the issue.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Ron may not be diplomatic but he is right.

Check this page out http://www.swisco.com/cl/Casement-Window-Replacement-Operators


----------



## pmarc (Sep 3, 2010)

*ok*

I'm checking. BTW if someone's right they can do anything they want. No prob to me.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

By checking the two units, working properly and not, you might be able to fix the broken one if you can reproduce/replace the broken part. Andersen does not sell these parts as the casement mechanism is considered a, "not repairable" part. Not really a massive savings in money as the replacement casement mechanism is low cost. Very cost effective when the Andersen Roof window mechanism goes bad. Replacement about $250.00. Well worth the time to figure that one out.


----------



## McSteve (Dec 8, 2009)

If the worm shaft is coming out of the housing along with the handle, something is completely worn out or there's a snap ring or e-clip or something that's broke or fell off.

I've never seen that particular failure myself, but if it is a clip that came off there should at least be pieces of it in the housing somewhere.

If you've got another one that works, take it apart and spot the difference, as Ron said.


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

If the operator is spitting out the worm gear with the handle it is worn out . You can _try_ to repair but you'll be attempting to machine "pot metal" . Good luck !
This is _probably_ the one or two windows in your home that would be considered "high use" . You can either swap operators with a window you _rarely_ use or buy a new one . 
Not sure if Swisco stocks the older vintage Andersen operators or not ......& at what price . I needed to replace an early '60s vintage Andersen operator at my Mom's house . CR Laurence wanted 2 or 3 hundred dollars for one ! Andersen holds patents on their parts & prices can be outrageous . I switched two of hers around instead .


----------



## pmarc (Sep 3, 2010)

I bought 1 unit replacement online, to test. We'll see. Will update, thanx.


----------



## carneywatson001 (Apr 29, 2015)

Now you should try to replace the mechanism and lubricate it a few times a year.


----------



## woodworker_mike (Dec 1, 2019)

Here's what happened to the crank and why it's turning out when you open it. 

I would guess that the window operation could use some lubrication, and/or it closes with a little difficulty. What is happening is that the very end of the cylinder that houses the crank has slightly deformed after all that pressure. This now allows the crank to turn out. 

To prevent this, they have a rounded washer that should be big enough to act as a stop against the very top of that cylinder. This washer is probably external to that cylinder now, so you need to put it back in. You might need to accomplish this with a flat head screwdriver and a hammer and a little patience. Don't hit too hard on just one side -- go around evenly to avoid excess pressure on just one side.

After knocking it in, you can then use the flat head screwdriver against the outer edge of the cylinder and knock it a few times all the way around. This will remove the slight deformation that allows the washer to easily pass though. 

Note: this fix will probably work for a while if you keep it lubricated and don't apply excess force. The metal has weakened with the deformation, so it won't be as good as a new one.

Hope this helps, and gives you an idea why it doesn't look like anything is broken. This only happens when opening the window because of the direction of the screw mechanism, naturally.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

The good news is that they are Andersen windows. Parts for almost all of their products are available. Not many brands can say that.


----------

